# mdf sealant/varnish



## fowler77 (Apr 2, 2007)

starting to build my viv for soon to be leo, since i am using mdf (as i have loads lying around) what shall i seal it with as when it gets wet it will get recked, was thinking just normal varnish and leave it for a few days, what you guys think ?

cheers
ross


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ronseal Quick Dryng Floor Varnish, tough, waterproof, water based and non-toxic. MDF sealant in particular gives off heavier than air fumes, and can continue to do so even weeks later when you heat the viv, same with any non-water based varnishes. 
I know plenty of people use these other products with apparently no problems, but when there's a 100% safe product easily available there's no point taking a chance.


----------



## fowler77 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for you help mate


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey 

I was looking into this and emailed Ronseal a few days ago and they pretty much told me they wouldn't advise using any of their products in a viv, the conditions i explained to them were re a bearded dragon viv. They told me to contact an aquatics centre for advise...

Cut from email:
"I regret that Ronseal do not produce a product suitable for this type of application. Any Aquatic centre should be able to assist with products that would be safe around Reptiles. Sorry to have been of such little help on this occasion. 

Kind Regards

Ronseal Technical Services"


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I think you'll get exactly the same response from any paint manufacturer! They have to cover themselves, and this is a product that isn't designed for the purpose and hasn't been extensively tested in this application, but none of them have!
You have to understand that the people in their tech depts probably don't really know what you are talking about, it's unlikely that any of them have any experience of reptiles or vivs, and even if they did they are not about to risk possible prosection of their company by recommending you use a product for other than its intended purpose, even if they personally thought it would be OK.
If you try to find a paint or varnish who's manufacturer will give a 100% guarantee that it's OK for vivs, I think you'll be looking for ever.


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

Graham said:


> I think you'll get exactly the same response from any paint manufacturer! They have to cover themselves, and this is a product that isn't designed for the purpose and hasn't been extensively tested in this application, but none of them have!
> You have to understand that the people in their tech depts probably don't really know what you are talking about, it's unlikely that any of them have any experience of reptiles or vivs, and even if they did they are not about to risk possible prosection of their company by recommending you use a product for other than its intended purpose, even if they personally thought it would be OK.
> If you try to find a paint or varnish who's manufacturer will give a 100% guarantee that it's OK for vivs, I think you'll be looking for ever.


I Agree, I phoned several paint / varnish companies for their advice on product choice, then spoke to loads of forum members and all the products advised against by the manufacturers have been used successfully by folks on the forum
Any paint that is safe for babies though should without a doubt be safe for anything....
I used an interior 'pale jade' timber stain to make the timber look less intrusive, and coated this in ronseel polyurethane varnish, sealed the corners with aquarium sealant, washed the saurface off with warm soapy water once dry and rinsed with clean water, and towelled dry, and left to air for a week, and hey presto.....


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

I used non toxic clear bathroom sealant for the edging and then clear varnish in my vivs with no ill effects.


----------

